# Alaskan inside passage Cruising guide ?



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

Can someone suggest a good cruising guide for the inside passage. I intend to take the trip next summer from Anacortes, Washington to Jeaneau and back. I have about ten weeks vacation time in a 30' sailboat.
Thanks


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Waggoner's is the best IMHO but only goes to Prince Rupert. There are lot's of cruising guides for the inside passage, an internet search should find most of them. Get the Canadian tide and current tables, you'll need them for the rapids. Have a great trip, you'll wish you had more time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fine Edge Publishing has multiple guides that cover the entire trip from Seattle to Alaska. This one looked like it had everything in one volume:

http://www.fineedge.com/NAUTICAL BOOKS/cruisingroutes.html

Fair winds!


----------



## spirit2006 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Inside Passage Guides*

Try the following:

Exploring the Inside Passage to Alaska by Don Douglas and Rene Hemingway Douglas Fine Edge Productions and 
Charlie's Charts North to Alaska (Victoria, BC to Galcier Bay Alaska) by Charles and Margo Wood 4th ED

I agree with the above comment that accurate tide data is essential. A couple of years ago we went to the Broughton Isalnds off of the Johnstone strait and we calculated our tidal rapid crossings at slack to the minute.

We used a Reeds West Coast Almanac ]. Lots of good info and accurate data.

We are planning to leave the Hood Canal for Alaska in mid-May. We should stay in touch and make sure our paths cross at some point.

David and Jo on Spirit


----------



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

Big fun on the horizon. Our boat is called see odder and is a 30 ' Islander sloop. We plan on leaving Anacortes around June 15. Stay in touch.

Jon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Get every guide you can.. they all are missing a little something.

About tides and currents: The best tool by far IMO was Maptech Offshore navigator. It has tides and currents displayed in graphical form, which is an excellent help when planning some of the more difficult passes. Double check it against the almanac, but I found myself screwing up almanac offsets all the time. maptech was always dead on


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

When using the Canadian tide and current books (get the government ones) be aware there are specific volumes for specific areas. You will need volumes 5,6 and 7 and to be fully aware of each book's boundaries. Also they are in Standard time so be *sure* to add the hour in DST periods.

btw the data is all available free on line, print your own pages if you like:
http://www.waterlevels.gc.ca/english/Pr%E9dic_PDF_2008_Ang.shtml

but really the books are not expensive and it's convenient to have them on board complete.

The newer Dreamspeaker series of cruising guides will not take you all the way, but will be great to have along the inland portions of the southern BC section.

Also, an old classic "Cruising beyond Desolation Sound" (by Peter Vassilopolis) will cover the area between there and Pt Hardy before you jump across Queen Charlotte sound to the inside passage however some info may be somewhat out of date.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Good info Faster, thanks. John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks also, guys, very helpful. I'm planning on getting up to Juneau as well by midsummer. Maybe see you there Jbrockpiano. 

I've heard a rumour its necessary to book well in advance to enter some areas (parks?) around Juneau. Anyone know about this?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LynW said:


> Thanks also, guys, very helpful. I'm planning on getting up to Juneau as well by midsummer. Maybe see you there Jbrockpiano.
> 
> I've heard a rumour its necessary to book well in advance to enter some areas (parks?) around Juneau. Anyone know about this?


Only Glacier Bay from June to end of August that I know of


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Get hold of a copy of Jonathan Raban's 'Passage to Juneau'. Not a cruising guide as such but a great read. Yep, JR is one of my favourite authors, I am hopelessly biased but this book began my love affair with the Canadian West Coast and into Alaska. Never been there but PTJ sits on the boat waiting for the day. 

ps - JR's writing and political beliefs are somewhat left of centre.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Glacier Bay reservation*

For Glacier Bay during the summer months you need to reserve no more than 60 days in advance.

Tel: 907-697-2627
Fax: 907-697-2647

See you there
Pierre&Danielle on LYLA


----------



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind for the folks going to Juneau this summer. Juneau lost its power transmission lines and towers from the hydro dam to the city this winter and power hookups will be at least quadruple of what they are normally. Right now all power is provided by diesel electric. When they will get the lines back up is anyones guess. Calling the Juneau tourist information will proably help you very much in making your decisions. Hope this helps
Warren


----------



## Northbeach (Jan 1, 2007)

*Juneau electricity*

I am up in Juneau today (5/31-6/01) and the primary power transmission lines are still down. The city is still running on back up diesel generator power metered at much higher than usual prices. Call ahead. An avalanch took out transmission towers doing major damage to the distribution system, no firm date for repair yet.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

*Coast Pilot*

I've been reading up for a trip to SE AK, via Attu. The "Coast Pilot" has a lot of good stuff in it. You can download it here:

Office of Coast Survey - United States Electronic Coast Pilot download


----------

